# Kelly Worden- Kansas Seminar '05



## Andrew Evans (Feb 11, 2005)

Edged and Impact Weapon Training

Datu Kelly Worden will be giving a 2-day seminar in Topeka on March 12-13, 2005. 
Check out his clip at http://www.kellyworden.homestead.com/TacticaltoPractical.html
where he is featured on the History Channel's "Tactical to Practical." 

He is regarded as one of the world's top 11 knife combative instructors (Tactical Knives magazine, Nov. 2003) and was recently featured in the Black Belt magazine (Sept. 2004). In addition to training numerous law enforcement agencies, he is the edged weapons instructor for the 1st Special Forces Group in Ft. Lewis, Washington.

He has produced over 20 internationally acclaimed instructional videos and has written numerous articles on reality based self-defense and weapons training.

Both Days! $99 with $30 deposit paid by March 1st. $130 at door. 
One Day Only! $70 with $30 deposit paid by March 1st. $90 at door.

*Law Enforcement Officers and Active Military Discount available!

Please call me at if you have any questions. You can make checks out to "Martial Arts Council" and mail to: 

Andrew Evans 
1900 SW High Ave 
Topeka KS 66604-3125 

So far, we had responses from the Shawnee County Sheriff's office, the Topeka PD, Kansas State patrol, Missouri State patrol and various others. It would be a good opportunity for you guys to network with various law enforcement in the Kansas/Missouri area. 

Regards,


----------



## Mark Weiser (Feb 11, 2005)

Andrew this is Mark Weiser. I have spoken with you via landline.  Contact me via email markweiser@sbcglobal.net  I will give you my phone Number and we can talk. 

I would be interested to attended and maybe we can talk as well. 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like a good event.

Thanks for the intel, Andrew!

Paul


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 12, 2005)

Go to the media section and check out the Mastercard commercial......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












:rofl:  	:rofl::rofl:  	:rofl::rofl:  	:rofl:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's a couple of questions I received along with some answers...

Is this seminar open to anyone or is prior training required? 

Anyone is welcome. Although prior training is helpful, it is not required. IMHO, Datu Worden's material is highly complex on several levels yet easy to understand. Also, there will be many to help facilitate the training (our students often train in his material/NSI concepts). I will do my best to pair less experienced folks with more experienced ones so that nobody is left behind. No matter what level of experience, you will all learn something. 

What types of equipment (trainers, protective gear, etc.) are students required to bring?

Groin protection, mouthpiece, training knife, and at least two Arnis/Escrima sticks. Just in case someone forgets, we should have some to sell at the seminar.

Regards,


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Folks! We have a flyer of the event at http://hokkien.uuft.org/datuflyer.pdf

Please feel free to print copies of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Feb 28, 2005)

Sounds good.  I would advise just show up.  Datu is an amazing instructor.  He has the ability to work with people at all levles of the Martial Arts.  He posseses the ability to teach complex skills to individuals of all styles and arts, connecting the syetems.  

 Datu Kelly Worden is a man with over 35 years experience.  He is a master simply because he moves as one.  Datu will provide you with the knowlege you seek to go beyond, and move to your next level of martial understanding.

I have hosted 5 seminar's with Datu, and have personally been to 19 of them in the US and Canada.  I have also trained with other well known Martial arts instructors.  I continue to train and bring in Datu Kelly Worden.  Datu Kelly always shoots straight from the hip, no BS. The real deal...........  

Let me put it this way..........His back fist will capacitate you, his sticks will facinate you..............Don't miss out...He has alot to share.

t-roy


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 1, 2005)

Datu Kelly Worden has one heck of a reputation! He's a real mover and shaker. I received a bunch of last minute "check is in the mail" phone calls and I'm please to say that we are practically SOLD OUT and might have to start turning people away. Folks still thinking about it better call me soon!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 2, 2005)

Glad to hear it!

 :ultracool


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 2, 2005)

Paul,

Are you coming? It won't be a party without you. Well, actually party central seems to be mysteriously located around Datu Kelly. Hmm..

But seriously, I hope you can make it.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 2, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Paul,
> 
> Are you coming? It won't be a party without you. Well, actually party central seems to be mysteriously located around Datu Kelly. Hmm..
> 
> ...



Naw...

I posted something in Kelly's forum, but I won't be able to make it this year. It's really bad timing for me right now with a bunch of crap that I have going on here at home, unfortunatily.

Sorry about that...

Paul


----------



## kempomama (Mar 4, 2005)

Paul,

I saw your post. I just old age must be getting to Andrew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I just found out!! "the Legendary Jerry Van Cook will be kicking it up from Oklahoma to spend some time and share his energy. Jerry is the autor of numerous 'Mack Bollen, The Executioner' series of books and also multiple books from Paladin Press on 'Real Life Self Defense,' 'Going Undercover' and so much more. Additionally Jerry is a dynamic writer for *Tactical Knives Magazine, *sharing insights and evaluations on more blade and tactics than most could ever imagine, great addition to the seminar."

As for hotel information,

I recommend finding a good deal and then using mapquest. Topeka is fairly small and is on a grid system. Motels on Fairlawn and Wanamaker like Motel 6 or Holiday Inn are good are nearby. 

http://www.motel6.com/reservations/motel_detail.asp?MotelId=0307 
http://www.motel6.com/reservations/motel_detail.asp?MotelId=1195 
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hd/foewe?WT.domain=www.holiday-inn.com&WT.vanity=topeka-westks 

The closest hotel is the Capital Plaza but it's way too expensive. See http://www.jqh.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/hotels./hotid/79 

Also, I think one should steer away from the motels south of 3000 SW Topeka Blvd.

Thanks,
Sheryl


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2005)

Glad to hear that Mr. Van Cook will be making a showing. I have heard good things about him.

THis looks like this is shaping up to be a great time...

 :ultracool 
Paul


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 8, 2005)

Please see http://www.washburn.edu/visitors/maps/0405-CampusMap-71604.pdf for map. 

This seminar will be at the Memorial Union, which is in the north central part of campus. 

I recommend entering at campus at Jewell Ave and 17th and parking at the lot between the Bradbury Thompson Center and the Living Learning Center. From there, one can enter at the Stauffer Commons Food Court and walk up (or use elevator) to the top floor. We should have signs by that point if not before.

Thanks!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 14, 2005)

The Seminar was awesome.  Lots of great instruction.  Thanks again to Andrew and his school for hosting and letting us "outsiders" attend.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 14, 2005)

Matt, it was great to have you come out to Topeka. We hope to see you again. Datu Kelly Worden will return! We'll also probably have some of the NSI clan from the Northwest doing a seminar now and then. -Andrew


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't know where to start. All I can say is Datu Kelly Worden blew us away! 

My students have always heard me say that Datu Kelly is one of the best martial artists of our time. (I've been lucky enough to attend a few of his seminars and camps.) 

It was great to have them experience Datu Kelly firsthand, up-close and impersonal. A couple of times in the middle of the seminar, I had students come up to me and whisper, "You're right! This guy is spooky... Nobody moves like that." Datu Kellys skills are amazing. If you haven't experienced his skills firsthand, you gotta see him. For those who already have, you know what I mean. 

As for his teaching abilities, he's also awesome in that department. He material is complex yet easy to comprehend. He built up the topics with the precision of a mathematics professor- adding one or two variations as we went along. He also kept tying things together. A special treat was at the end where we showed how everything related back to the beginning. 

Thank you for Datu Kelly for making it out here. Not only did he teach me about specific skills and concepts, but he also showed me how to be a martial artist on the inside. Great personality, wonderful (and sometimes wild) sense of humor and overall great guy!

I appreciated other NSI folks like Bud and Cody from Wichita and Dr. Jim from Illinois. Mark Lynn flew in from Texas. Kenpotex drove up from Springfield, Mo. Guro Big Mike and David rolled in from Columbia and Jefferson City, Mo. Thank you everyone! Your support helped to make this a highly successful event. 

Thanks to Sheryl Baber Evans and Forrest (nobody's gonna steal his lunch money). Tony and Becky Hunter also helped a lot with organizing and keeping things running smooth. Aaron Burniston provided a lot of AV help/support and helped haul stuff around. 

Special thank you to our students (I can never thank them enough!). 

Take care, 
Andrew


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that everything went well!

artyon: 

Paul


----------

